# Bailey and her great great grand-daughter



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

This is a photo of our Bailey-who will be 16 years old in December with her great-great grand daughter. Just nothing like grandma when it comes time to cuddle up!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Very nice photo... I want to borrow these two doggie for one whole day please.


----------



## TMcCLOSKEY (Oct 13, 2012)

Ohhh man is that precious! I will definitely be sharing this picture with my friends! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I seriously love this photo. So very sweet!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That's amazing! And a very sweet picture.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

OMG that is a priceless photo, warms your heart when you see something like that!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwwww, Bailey has a whole family of beautiful, healthy relatives all around her! Lucky baby to cuddle with great, great grandma Bailey!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Such a precious moment! Looking at that photo of two beautiful pups cuddling just sends my endorphins soaring.  Thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## CleosMom (Sep 3, 2012)

love never dies said:


> Very nice photo... I want to borrow these two doggie for one whole day please.


 
ME TOO PLEASE! What a heartwarming picture!!!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats a photo to put on the wall...gorgeous!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

what a sweet picture!


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

This is just beautiful and no words are needed.....says it all in her expression


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Warms my heart. Can't find the words, but think everyone here understands.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*soft spot !*

:--crazy_love:​


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

awwwwwwwwww!
that is too sweet! thanks for sharing


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Priceless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

A baby always needs "grandparents"
I LOVE BAILEY!...


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

My heart be still


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Awwwww
....that is an absolutely priceless photo


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Grandma Bailey*

This is one of my love pics in the forum - Grandma Bailey - 5 stars


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I had not seen this pic, I love it! That would most definitely be on my wall! ♥


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Definitely a five star picture and Bailey is definitely a five star dog! What a sweetheart!

Pete


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

What a great photo, and how beautiful is Bailey...


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

So cute. I want to get another puppy just so I can take pictures like this


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bentleysmom said:


> I had not seen this pic, I love it! That would most definitely be on my wall! ♥


I so agree!

What a beautiful, priceless picture.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh!!! I just want to cuddle up with them too. They would be on my wall too.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Great great granddaughter....wow - that is impressive.....Both are so beautiful, happy, and content looking in the pic.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Spectacular photo. Grandma looks so happy to be giving her grandbaby some great snugs as only a grandma can.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

At almost 16, her body doesn't always do the things she would like it to do, but she very much still enjoys spending time with the other dogs and especially the very young ones.  We have been blessed to have us with her for so long!!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Bailey is absolutely beautiful and the pup is as precious as can be! My heart just melted.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That is very sweet!


----------

